# New Owner with some questions



## jpurvis (Feb 22, 2012)

I have looked through the threads as much as possible so that I wouldn't be repeating thing that may have already been discussed. I haven't had any luck so here I am asking.

1. I had my factory radio replaced with a Pioneer AVIC-X930BT. Everything is great except that I am unable to change the date and time on my dashboard. They are telling me that can only be controlled by the factory radio. If I want it changed I need to take the radio in and they will pull the new system out, put the old one in, change it and then put the new unit back in. It's incredible for them to offer to do that for me but sounds like a lot of work. Does anyone have any idea how this could be resolved, or have found a solution already?

2. I was also going to put an upgraded auto start/alarm on my car. They say that they can do that yet because it's too new and has a push button start. Has anybody else done this and have some insight?

I really appreciate any assistance. New Cruze ower and new to Cruzetalk!


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't have many answers for you, I know there are a number of functions controlled by the radio that may be lost when replacing it with an aftermarket, like the date and the personalization features. Might I ask why you want to "upgrade" the remote start/alarm system? The aftermarket systems are notoriously unreliable in my experience.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

There's no need for that clock screen once you get an aftermarket radio. There's a clock on your new radio, on your phone and possibly on your wrist. And I'm sure you'll be able to work the air controls without it.
If the new stereo has video output, fill it with a nice screen. If not then put get a digital picture frame with clock to put in there lol


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm surprised at the second one, I would have thought it be easier if you already have push start.

I want push start :\


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I think the functions you may loose are the personalization options for the lighting, keyless entry, automatic HVAC, remote start, air quality system, park assist, etc.


----------



## jpurvis (Feb 22, 2012)

I know this sounds really crazy or stupid. I never know if my car started or not. I tried using the onstar phone app but it errors out because it takes a long time to load. I appreciate your opinion, I'm sure you have a point and more experience with them I do.


----------



## jpurvis (Feb 22, 2012)

You are right. I know I don't need it, but it drives (pun intended) me crazy to have that correct information up there glaring at me. I have thought about covering it, but not sure how I would do it to make it look nice and not like I'm just covering it up. (Even though I am)

Yes I can work my air controls. One of the issues is that my Onstar's volume is really low. I am thinking that it's because I had the factory radio set low for when you start the car (nice feature that it has) and they didn't turn it up before they replaced it. That's just me thinking, not sure if I am on the right track. 

I tried to call Onstar to see if maybe they could download the date and time to me (have no idea if that could work, but thought it wouldn't hurt to ask) then I couldn't hear the Onstar Assistant Advisor.


----------



## jpurvis (Feb 22, 2012)

Not to rub it in, but I do like the push start. It's a great feature. Now if I could just stop forgetting to turn my car off when I am getting out. LOL The car is so quite and I have gotten use to not having a key but I find myself jumping out like I have auto off instead of push off.:blush:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jpurvis said:


> I have looked through the threads as much as possible so that I wouldn't be repeating thing that may have already been discussed. I haven't had any luck so here I am asking.
> 
> 1. I had my factory radio replaced with a Pioneer AVIC-X930BT. Everything is great except that I am unable to change the date and time on my dashboard. They are telling me that can only be controlled by the factory radio. If I want it changed I need to take the radio in and they will pull the new system out, put the old one in, change it and then put the new unit back in. It's incredible for them to offer to do that for me but sounds like a lot of work. Does anyone have any idea how this could be resolved, or have found a solution already?
> 
> ...




jpurvis,
I would like to congratulate you on the purchase of your new Cruze! I am happy to hear that you like it so much! It really is a great vehicle! The volume for OnStar is controlled by the factory radio so that is why you are having a hard time hearing them speak to you. I would suggest that you speak to your dealership about getting a remote start installed on your vehicle. They are in the best position to let you know exactly what will work with your vehicle. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

If you got the module try the following steps to change the clock:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/3318-aftermarket-av-receiver-install-2.html#post41875


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Remote start and push start are factory available options. Why didn't you just get them when buying the car?


----------



## ltzturbo12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone know why they changed the square push button to a round one?


----------

